# Bug Report: Unable to see 105 Sat



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Model: Dish DVR921
Card Revision: DNASP103 Rev300
Boot version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L145HED-N

Just got my Superdish installed and a separate 510 PVR (in addition to my 921). The 510 can see 119, 110 and 105 just fine and picks up Chattanooga, TN locals. The 921, however has problems. Specifically, when I do a switch test on the 921, I get the following info on the switch matrix page: 
Sat Input 1: Port 1 Sat 119 OK dual, Port 2 Sat 110 OK feed, Port 3 105 OK feed
Sat Input 2: Port 1 Sat 119 OK dual, Port 2 Sat 110 OK feed, Port 3 105 OK feed

Both say reception verified; switch type: Dishpro 34

When I go to details, it displays the problem:
Switch Status: Connected to DP-34 with 3 inputs
Port1 DP-Dual 119
Port2 Bandstacked feed 110
Port3 Banstacked feed Good Connection, No signal
Switch Status: Connected to DP-34 with 3 inputs
Port1 DP-Dual 119
Port2 Bandstacked feed 110
Port3 Banstacked feed Good Connection, No signal

(Note the Port3 No Signal Message)

Now when I try to check the signal, I get 125% on 119, 105% on 110 and cannot get any signal on 105.

When I do the switch check on my 510 receiver (connected to same DP34 and S-Dish), I get 69% for 105 and the same values on 119 and 110 that my 921 displays.

My installer called Dish, who said it was a software bug in the 921. I hope that is correct, because he left and I can't get my Chattanooga locals over the Satellite. Thanksfully, 3 of the 8 are broadcasting SD/HD signals OTA and I can get those with the 921.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, this is a software bug (or rather omission) in the 921.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, this is a software bug (or rather omission) in the 921.


Has Dish indicated that they intend to fix this particular omission? I'm paying for my locals over the satellite, but I can't view them. This is rather frustrating.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Call them - they should give you a credit on your bill for the trouble.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Call them - they should give you a credit on your bill for the trouble.


My New York and L.A. Fox stations (and ABC) were cutoff by Dish Network today. Since my local Fox network is not yet broadcasting in a digital format and the 921 still has the software bug--I can't pickup a Fox station on my 921. I called Dish about this, and asked for a credit, but their response was that since I could pickup the 105 sat on my 510 receiver (located in another part of the house and rarely used), that they were under no obligation to help me out. NO CREDITS FOR ME. When I complained about paying $1000 for equipment that is full of bugs and asked them for some relief, I was told that they never said the 921 wouldn't be full of bugs, and that the problems would eventually be fixed.

So now, no more Fox and no more 24 until ??? :nono2:


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like DISH is starting into the "Dying Sparrow". Circles are getting smaller and the plummet to earth is getting faster! At least there's D* or god forbid cable....


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

I hate to hear that you are not getting your local channels. I am, however, glad that we are not alone in this 105 fiasco. I have had a poll running at Satelliteguys regarding this very issue, and so far, only one poster has indicated that they were even using a 921 with a 105 SuperDish. 121 SD seems to work fine with the 921.

If you don't mind, please e-mail me at [email protected]. I am trying to find enough customers with this problem so they'll take it seriously and do something about it.

So far I have not found anyone that could lock onto all 105 SD channels with a 921. One customer of mine, JC, could only lock onto one of the local SD channels, but couldn't get a lock on the rest, or on channel 7000. The switch test always came up fine, but the on screen signal meter wouldn't show signal.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

srrobinson2 said:


> Model: Dish DVR921
> Card Revision: DNASP103 Rev300
> Boot version: 120B
> Flash Version: F051
> ...


The same messages appear on the check switch details screen, however, I can receive channel 7000 and my locals!!! Software update 1.46 fixed this problem!!! :hurah:


----------

